# Vet nurse seeking to move to Thailand



## KarmaTrinelyWangmo2013

Hello,

I am looking to make the move from the USA to Thailand, but doing so methodically and with information in hand before making the leap. I have been working with animals for over six years, from exotics like, mt. lions, jaguars, wolves, and coatimundis, to rehabbing wildlife such as; coyotes, raccoons, squirrels, and skunks for release, to livestock, cows, pigs, goats, as llamas. I am currently a veterinary assistant at a small animal hospital. I have one more year before I take the VTNE and test in my state to be licensed. I do understand this license if for this state alone, but the skills and knowledge will always be with me 
I am wondering if anyone has advice on how I would find out how to go about getting recognition (if that is the right word) for training her in the States, and the job market for veterinary technicians in Thailand. Alot of the information I do come across is for voluntary work, which I understand I would still need to have a work permit to perform anyway. But, because this will be a permanent move for myself, I'd like to be able to support myself as well. My occupation is not one forbidden to foreigners and I am so passionate about working with animals, that to be able to continue to do so in Thailand would be ideal for myself. 
I am 33 years old, with a Bsc in Biology. I have no preference of location, although perhaps Bangkok or Phuket will be more likely destinations given my occupation, but I will be happy anywhere
Any advice or guidance would be most appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## tjbr52

*Veterinarian*

Chualongorn University is the big hospital in Bangkok for everything animal. See who you can get in contact with there to give you advice.


----------



## SuperRVT

Hey "Karma" -
I am a retired RVT with over 35 years in the field. I have also worked with exotics, primates, small/large animal, pocket pets, and have worked in research for many Universities. In fact, I worked for NASA researching the effects of space travel on primates for several years in the early 80's. So, I have worked the gammut of the field. I have my California RVT license, my National License (VTNE), Multiple Animal Science degrees, and my VTS in Dentistry and Emergency/Critical Care.
I am now retired and moving to Chiang Mai at 50 years old for at least one year. I will probably volunteer for a shelter while I'm there, but even if I wasn't retired I would not work as an RVT in Thailand. In other countries, the people don't have the same attachments to their pet's as we do here in the US. Therefore, the home care that pets receive is sub-standard and although Veterinary care is available, it isn't affordable. So, Vet hospitals are not plentiful there, and your best bet may be to work in acadaemia (research etc.).
I think you'll make at least a speakable wage and enjoy your work....if you can obtain the ability to work. 
Much luck and respect to you my colleague.
G. B, RVT, VTS Dentistry and Emergency/Critical Care, MaS


----------



## cnx_bruce

Sorry to digress folks, but I feel I must comment on the statement below from the perspective of the situation in Thailand:



SuperRVT said:


> Hey "Karma" -
> In other countries, the people don't have the same attachments to their pet's as we do here in the US. Therefore, the home care that pets receive is sub-standard ...


Yes there are a lot of neglected animals in Thailand but to say that is simply a reflection of a lack of attachment to animals (compared to the USA) is stretching things. They are few more significant factors such as:

* a lack of disposable family income (can't afford treatment) the minimum wage is 300THB a day and flea/ticket treatment can be around 5x that amount. Local government also cannot afford to maintain facilities for abandoned animals. Note they do however provide free rabies shots each year for pets.

* the average level of education is low (don't necessarily understand what is required to care for animals)

* a religious and cultural perspective that inclines people towards a view that "what will be, will be" rather than active intervention, risk reduction, etc. They are also opposed to euthanising animals. Few people have their animals de-sexed - though I'm not sure whether that is more a cost concern or other.
... and so on


----------



## SuperRVT

cnx_bruce said:


> Sorry to digress folks, but I feel I must comment on the statement below from the perspective of the situation in Thailand:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are a lot of neglected animals in Thailand but to say that is simply a reflection of a lack of attachment to animals (compared to the USA) is stretching things. They are few more significant factors such as:
> 
> * a lack of disposable family income (can't afford treatment) the minimum wage is 300THB a day and flea/ticket treatment can be around 5x that amount. Local government also cannot afford to maintain facilities for abandoned animals. Note they do however provide free rabies shots each year for pets.
> 
> * the average level of education is low (don't necessarily understand what is required to care for animals)
> 
> * a religious and cultural perspective that inclines people towards a view that "what will be, will be" rather than active intervention, risk reduction, etc. They are also opposed to euthanising animals. Few people have their animals de-sexed - though I'm not sure whether that is more a cost concern or other.
> ... and so on


With all due respect "Bruce"

All that was said was other cultures don't share the same 'attachments' to pets as we do here in the USA, and your reply to that was to go off on another rant about the fact that the government supplies free rabies vaccines yearly yet they have one of the worst rabies epidemics is actually the "stretch"

I have retired from the Veterinary field after over 30 years and have done Vets without borders for 5 of those years in the Philipines, Ecuador, Honduras, Haiti, Croatia, and Canada. In those particular countries, there is a lack of Veterinary Medical Care, preventive medicine, and the thought that animals can rely on instinct. There is also the perspective of "what will be. Will be", but once the caretakers of these pets were educated, the "attachment" increased sharply regardless of the socioeconomics.

Lastly, you proved my point to the young person that is choosing to go to Thailand to practice Veterinary Medicine. It's NOT a good idea. Especially, after your misguided comments.


----------

